# Moonbus is here!!!



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got notice from CultTVman to pony up for the Moonbus :thumbsup:.....
Expecting them in stock May 10 ~
YES!!!
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well its not here here... May 10th is almost two weeks out.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

True enough... but I've been waiting since the 1970s' for one... so another 9 days is HERE enough for me :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Leaving Seattle Monday!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hot diggity dog!!!:hat:


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

mcdougall said:


> Just got notice from CultTVman to pony up for the Moonbus :thumbsup:.....


Just ordered mine today


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Just paid for mine. This will be my first Scifi vehicle, so I might need some hand holding when I get around to it (Mostly a figure modeler). Couldn't resist this old Aurora chestnut even though I never had it as a kid. I should be interesting to see what you guys come up with for modifications and lighting.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

That means we'll get ours Tue or Wed! :woohoo:

Thanks Frank and all the rest at Moebius! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> Just got notice from CultTVman to pony up for the Moonbus :thumbsup:.....


Steve just placed another order for my photoetch set for this guy ... that cleaned me out! I've got more on order, but if you want the PE right away, stop by CultTVman's store.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Did they make it out of Seattle?

Soon, Soon......


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*Moonbus awesome!*

Loved the movie,and many of Moebius new kits,but does anyone think this is overpriced?


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

i dont want to use the word "overpriced" but i consider it "pricey" but try buying an original and you can easily pay hundreds!!

( i see Vince of Shamwow fame huckstering Moonbuses )

i paid for mine and can hardly wait for it!! oh man, oh man!

i see it now...............the Moonbus on a diorama!
it stops at every crater to pick up moon kids to drive them to Lunar High School.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

KINGZILLA said:


> does anyone think this is overpriced?


Yes,

But the alternative is $300-$400 on ebay. I expect that they will only sell 4000-5000 of them, and they have to make money.

So Overpriced yes, but really it's priced fair.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

KINGZILLA said:


> Loved the movie,and many of Moebius new kits,but does anyone think this is overpriced?


$40 is a fair price.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Dar said:


> $40 is a fair price.


Agreed. Let's face it: These are specifically manufactured for old ####s like us, and although few of us are made of money, it's not like they are mass marketing this stuff for millions of kids. I'd say 4-5 thousnad kits is probably about right. If it were $75 we'd still be buying it (the aftermarket stuff is 30-70 bucks).


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

As with most kits we've done, you're paying for what goes into it before it hits the box, not the parts in the box. This is actually a big kit when you start to look at parts, tooling was not cheap. Knowing we're only going to sell so many copies, tooling costs are a huge part of suggested retail. Take into account we sell to a distributor, who then sells to a retailer, that sells it to you. It's either a retail cost of $49.95, or it could never happen.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Plus many distributers are selling below retail.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Moebius said:


> As with most kits we've done, you're paying for what goes into it before it hits the box, not the parts in the box. This is actually a big kit when you start to look at parts, tooling was not cheap. Knowing we're only going to sell so many copies, tooling costs are a huge part of suggested retail. Take into account we sell to a distributor, who then sells to a retailer, that sells it to you. It's either a retail cost of $49.95, or it could never happen.


I for one am VERY glad it happened!

I'm in for 2, one from cult tv, one from my lhs.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Price... Schmice...I want the moonbus :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't believe anyone's moaning about the price. Seems like a very good price to me, especially when you consider the cost of some things. And hasn't Moebius tooled up new parts which is an added expense?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

who cares about price if you are getting what most of us have wanted for a very long time. Bravo to you Frank, and everyone else at Moebius. Keep these vintage kits coming


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

JohnGuard said:


> i dont want to use the word "overpriced" but i consider it "pricey" but try buying an original and you can easily pay hundreds!!
> 
> ( i see Vince of Shamwow fame huckstering Moonbuses )
> 
> ...


Actually, the Moonbus is part of a big plan to get America skinny again. Here's how. Walk to the local hobby shop, or to the post office to pick up your on line order. Walk home again. You may have spent fifty bucks, but you will have a nice model, had a nice walk, and you will have spent your fifty bucks on something other than a burger and fries.

And if you keep doing that, you'll live longer and be able to buy more models. So you see, this is all in your best interests! :wave:

Huzz


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

Back in the day when I had to walk up hill both ways in a snow storm to the hobby shop  it cost, what? $4.99 when the monster kits were 98 cents then $1.49? Outrageous!  Still bought it. 

The price is higher but is fair considering the intended market. Specialty item, specialty price. Alternately one could go after an original or scratchbuild one I suppose. Are there 4-5000 Moonbus fans out there? I hope so. 

Thanks, Moebius, waiting for it to arrive at my LHS.

_"Dar Plus many distributers are selling below retail."_
I've never figured out how this is supposed to work, how can a company stay in business when it's undercutting the retail price?


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I suspect what is meant is that they are selling below _suggested _retail price.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Moebius said:


> As with most kits we've done, you're paying for what goes into it before it hits the box, not the parts in the box. This is actually a big kit when you start to look at parts, tooling was not cheap. Knowing we're only going to sell so many copies, tooling costs are a huge part of suggested retail. Take into account we sell to a distributor, who then sells to a retailer, that sells it to you. It's either a retail cost of $49.95, or it could never happen.


These kits are very reasonably priced! If the economy wasn't so shaky as it is, you'd hear less complaining about the prices I assure you. I paid 250 bucks for the Lunar 16" Jupiter 2 w/interior and it was a nightmare to build. These kits, while needing a bit of thought and patience as you go along, are really dream builds!


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

This was always an expensive kit from when I first got one 40 years ago,
to when I paid 300 for a mint copy 15 Years Ago... 
For what we're getting this is more than a fair price! Thanks for bringing
this kit back Frank!!!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

I've wanted another crack at this kit for the last 30 years, could never afford the $300+ mint kits were getting on eBay, and wouldn't have had a snowball's chance in hell of ever building one if it wasn't for Moebius and Frank. Anything under $100.00 is acceptable in my opinion, and under $50.00 is a downright steal!


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

Hope you have some at Wonderfest Frank. You or Steve Culttvman!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

As I've stated in other threads, I never had this kit, but always wanted it. So I'll be getting at least one, if not two. 

Sean


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Aurora-brat said:


> I've wanted another crack at this kit for the last 30 years, could never afford the $300+ mint kits were getting on eBay, and wouldn't have had a snowball's chance in hell of ever building one if it wasn't for Moebius and Frank. Anything under $100.00 is acceptable in my opinion, and under $50.00 is a downright steal!




Exactly. This isn't the 60's or 70's anymore and we can't expect to have these kits for next to nothing.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Actually 500 to 700 was the going rate for a long time...700 or higher for close to mint with all parts bagged with decals.

So...even at 400 I say 50.00 ( sug retail price ) for a kit that has not been available since 1969 is pretty damn worth it! 

Its only one of the top 3 grail kits of all time.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Not "overpriced" at all.


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Hey, back when the Aurora MB came out, a candy bar was ten cents. Today its at least a buck and smaller. The price for this kit is definitely not out of line!

Scott


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*agreed*

Since ya all put it that way... I'm somtimes living in the days of Polar lights in the last decade when it would run for $19.99 or so.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Hey Gang,
Just off the docks, we got our initial shippment of Moebius' reissue Moon Bus! $49.99 less your 10% club discount. Polar Lights Three Stooges are here too (Nyuk Nyuk). Next meeting is a week from tomorrow, Thursday May 13. Hope to see you here! Rick.
See ya,

.......and the funky part is....if any of you 'dudes' remember a heavy metal band called TKO, alias Nightshade and Q5 ...Rick Pierce was the founding member and is still with Nightshade...they tour the UK every year. He's the manager of Galaxy Hobby, he dabbles in the craft when he can and he says that the Hobby biz keeps him some what centered....He's a real cool cat.

Sorry guys...I just had to...I'm evil I guess.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Fozzie said:


> I suspect what is meant is that they are selling below _suggested _retail price.


Yeah thats what I meant. Sorry.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Even when it first came out it was expensive. I think it retailed at $2.50, at a time we were used to kits being around a buck. I think I even remember my parents being aghast at the price when I asked for the money.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Although it sounds like peanuts today to pay $2.50 for a kit, one must put that in perspective. In those days, you could buy a whole lot more for a dollar than you can today, so it was a lot of money.


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

fluke said:


> Sorry guys...I just had to...I'm evil I guess.


It would only have been evil if you had taken a picture of all of them sitting on the shelves at Galaxy Hobby, just waiting for someone to buy them !


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> Although it sounds like peanuts today to pay $2.50 for a kit, one must put that in perspective. In those days, you could buy a whole lot more for a dollar than you can today, so it was a lot of money.


If I remember correctly, both Chitty Chitty Bang Bang and the Spindrift were $1.98 each and the Moonbus was $2.98.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh wow, that ad takes me back -- I think that's how I knew there was going to be a Spindrift model. I probably bounced off the walls until my parents bought it for me. And I got the Chitty Chitty Bang Bang via sending in box tops from Raisin Brand. Actually, my sister and dad had to eat a ton of the stuff since I didn't like it, and my mom didn't either. Once we sent off for the kit, I don't think they ate that cereal again until years later!
And waiting for things to come in the mail seemed like it was an eternity back then. If I remember right, the Batmobile was an offer through Scooter-Pies. That was one thing I didn't have a problem eating!


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It STILL seems like an "eternity" now, what with the impending arrival of the Moonbus! :hat:


----------



## Tim H. (Jun 23, 2009)

It's like a flash back to the '60's.:freak: so excited!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Considering that Moebius is producing in relatively low volume for a niche market, and adjusting for inflation, $40–$50 seems fair indeed.



Bobj812 said:


> Oh wow, that ad takes me back -- I think that's how I knew there was going to be a Spindrift model. I probably bounced off the walls until my parents bought it for me. And I got the Chitty Chitty Bang Bang via sending in box tops from Raisin Bran. Actually, my sister and dad had to eat a ton of the stuff since I didn't like it, and my mom didn't either.


Well, at least both of them must have been VERY regular.



> If I remember right, the Batmobile was an offer through Scooter-Pies. That was one thing I didn't have a problem eating!


Maybe it was all that sugar that had you bouncing off the walls! :freak:


----------

